# Roof Access Ladders



## Crowe (May 19, 2018)

I live in a newly constructed 4 story (8 unit) condominium building in Chicago. There is a roof access hatch at the top of the common stairs (required), but the builder did not provide an access ladder, despite what was shown on the approved permit plans. Does anyone know if a ladder is required by code (building, fire, etc.)?


----------



## cda (May 19, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## cda (May 19, 2018)

Any equipment on the roof??

Rough roof pitch?


----------



## cda (May 19, 2018)

A ladder was shown on the approved plans??

Is this in the city limits of Chicago?


----------



## Msradell (May 19, 2018)

If a ladder was on the plans that were approved for the project I doubt that a inspector will sign off without it being there or without a revised set of plans being approved.


----------



## Crowe (May 20, 2018)

cda said:


> A ladder was shown on the approved plans??
> 
> Is this in the city limits of Chicago?



All of the AC condenser units are on the roof. 

Yes in the city limits of Chicago - Cook county.

Roof is flat (downspouts at the edges of the roof. Roof has a parapet.

Yes, the ladder was shown on the approved plans, but that wouldn’t necessarily mean it’s required by code... there are several other things shown on the approved permit plans that were done differently as well, for example downspouts were shown with boots, tying directly into the sites storm drain. Instead they dump above grade into splash blocks.


----------



## Crowe (May 20, 2018)

Msradell said:


> If a ladder was on the plans that were approved for the project I doubt that a inspector will sign off without it being there or without a revised set of plans being approved.



You would think...

Also makes me wonder how final inspections were completed without access to the roof!


----------



## cda (May 20, 2018)

Now you are talking Chicago Building code


Not into roofs, but someone will post requirements for roof access, with equip on the roof

I am thinking the set up is legal, as long as there is a means to get to the roof.

Now someone did pay for the ladder on the plans, so someone has the money for it???


----------



## ICE (May 20, 2018)

California Building Code (2016 based on the 2015 IBC)
_
1011.12 Stairway to roof. In buildings four or more stories above grade plane, one stairway shall extend to the roof surface unless the roof has a slope steeper than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). 


Exception: Other than where required by Section 1011.12.1, in buildings without an occupied roof access to the roof from the top story shall be permitted to be by an alternating tread device, a ships ladder or a permanent ladder. 
_
I looked at what I can find of the Chicago Building Code and did not find anything similar to Ca. code.  I didn't find anything on accessibility either so Shirley I didn't find the entire code.  Call the building dept.


----------



## mp25 (May 20, 2018)

Chicago building code is one of the poorest written codes, with contradictions, references to sections that don't exist... etc. It was somewhat based off the 2000 IBC with extensive modifications.

The roof access is required if there is mechanical equipment located at a level more than 16' above grade. This section is found in the mechanical section of the Chicago building code - and it sounds like it applies to your building.

It would not surprise me if it passed field inspection. In the past there have been instances where people who are not qualified for their positions are hired because... they are related to someone or know the right people. These stories weather it happens in Chicago or Cook county do not surprise anyone that has lived here for a while, and it is utmost unfortunate that this is what is accepted as normal.


----------



## mp25 (May 20, 2018)

18-28-306.5 is the section for the equipment access


----------



## cda (May 20, 2018)

So one it is a condo,   Different animal????,

Two, can it be treated like other buildings with exterior ladder,

But the ladder only comes half way down from the roof, and you set a ladder to access the ladder??


https://s2-us3.startpage.com/do/search


----------



## ADAguy (May 29, 2018)

And how do you remove debris from the roof and keep the drains clear, duh?


----------



## mark handler (May 31, 2018)

1016
Permanent ladders shall be permitted to provide access to the following areas: 1. Spaces frequented only by personnel for maintenance, repair or monitoring of equipment.


----------

